# Compatible laser ink carts ?



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a Dell laser printer (1110) and am wondering if a generic cart will be suitable or just money flushed.

Anyone used "compatible" laser carts in their printer? Was it acceptable or a waste? And if good, from what company?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> I have a Dell laser printer (1110) and am wondering if a generic cart will be suitable or just money flushed.
> 
> Anyone used "compatible" laser carts in their printer? Was it acceptable or a waste? And if good, from what company?


Giving it another shot Bill?

I am of no help I use a Epson 810

I am sure there is a good substitute.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Giving it another shot Bill?


I was wondering if I asked before, but couldn't find it quick enough (the oxy does make me a bit impatient)


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.painttalk.com/f23/dell-1110-cart-16291/

I have used generic ink in the past without issue. Give it a shot and if you do not like it switch back.


----------

